# Video Update on Cyanogenmod Port



## xiVFINISHERVix (Aug 25, 2011)

(Updated 9/18)

CyanogenMod - Currently 60% - 70% done to a working port (Doesn't mean final)

What currently works:
Booting into Android
ADB commands via ADB
Touchscreen support (Multi-touch, 10 fingers)
Power, back/home and volume button layout
CPU/GPU Acceleration (Both cores are enabled)
Compass
Softkeys
Accelerometer 



90% Complete Wifi 



Near 100% Sound http://twitter.com/#!/dalingrin/status/115170225955143680

What does not currently work:
LED
Camera
Mag
Light Sensor

Whats currently being worked on:
PARTIALLY Bluetooth (Bluetooth powers on)
Power Management (Needs to be adapted to a supported android interface)
Vibration (Needs to be adapted to a supported android interface)

Tweet


> dalingrin Erik Hardesty
> Audio out is near 100% and it now works with both CPU cores enabled #CMTouchpad


Thanks from DarkRedFlame over at Touchdroid

Source


----------



## tullywork (Aug 28, 2011)

Seems he has to touch items on the screen multiple times often to get them to register, is touchscreen support really 100%?


----------



## magicpaul (Aug 26, 2011)

https://mobile.twitter.com/#!/dalingrin/status/114929350398312449


----------



## mrjinglesusa (Aug 10, 2011)

Looks great guys/gals!! Well done!!!


----------



## varao (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello,
Sorry but my English is not very good.

Can you upload an update of system.tar.bz with the system like the video (



) ?
It's more than enough for me, although it still lacks the camera.

I'm looking forward to replace the TouchPad WebOS for Android!

Very thanks.


----------



## Moon2 (Aug 24, 2011)

varao said:


> Hello,
> Sorry but my English is not very good.
> 
> Can you upload an update of system.tar.bz with the system like the video (
> ...


It hasn't been released


----------



## laziod (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks great can't wait to get my pad and port android to it.


----------



## austriak (Aug 31, 2011)

Even with one core disabled and only using half of another core, it looks pretty fast.


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

seems great. this android port is coming along very quickly.

though it seems the hardware acceleration is not fully implemented (angry birds was very sluggish in terms of framerate compared to the version released for the webos)

camera is not very useful ( I have a very old camera phone that takes better quality pictures in vga)

It would also be great if someone can bring the swipe to change apps to the android, (scared that so much pressing of the home button will wear out the home button)


----------



## Igor01 (Sep 17, 2011)

austriak said:


> Even with one core disabled and only using half of another core, it looks pretty fast.


Please pardon my ignorance, but how do you know the Touchpad in the video using only half of one core? A further question - is there some sort of inherent difficulty in getting the full potential of a multi-core CPU to work with Android, or does such a CPU utilize its full potential "out of the box" so to say?


----------



## qaiserpk (Aug 27, 2011)

Igor01 said:


> Please pardon my ignorance, but how do you know the Touchpad in the video using only half of one core? A further question - is there some sort of inherent difficulty in getting the full potential of a multi-core CPU to work with Android, or does such a CPU utilize its full potential "out of the box" so to say?


The notes/comments to video on YouTube mentions it. Leave the inner details like OS scheduling to experts.


----------



## Moon2 (Aug 24, 2011)

qaiserpk said:


> The notes/comments to video on YouTube mentions it. Leave the inner details like OS scheduling to experts.


That is how it is, but not in the video shown.

In the video, the second core is disabled until the media-server bug is fixed. _Source:_ Dalingrin's Twitter

_*"In case it wasn't clear the slow downs you see in the video are from having 1 CPU disabled and 50% of the other core hogged by an audio bug."*_


----------



## Igor01 (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the clarification, guys.


----------



## xiVFINISHERVix (Aug 25, 2011)

updated 9/18


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

Igor01 said:


> Please pardon my ignorance, but how do you know the Touchpad in the video using only half of one core? A further question - is there some sort of inherent difficulty in getting the full potential of a multi-core CPU to work with Android, or does such a CPU utilize its full potential "out of the box" so to say?


My knowledge is tied to my belief that the person who's working on it is telling the truth.

There's zero value for the team to give false information about this...


----------



## sherryamurphy (Aug 22, 2011)

you are amazing...genious


----------



## DarkRedFlame (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the credit!


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

EDIT:

Good to see credit where it's due.


----------



## xiVFINISHERVix (Aug 25, 2011)

Updated new Video!


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow, I am so excited for this project to be released. Will definitely be donating.


----------



## HaiKaiDo (Aug 24, 2011)

I had a quick question about Cyanogen mod in general. Why is it that even if games and whatnot seem to have full awesome acceleration, aka GPU acceleration, why is it that the launcher for CM7 always seems to be so jittery? This isnt me bashing cm7 at all, or even the launcher, im just trying to understand why full GPU acceleration doesnt correlate with the launcher smoothness.


----------



## kobra (Sep 7, 2011)

is someone able to reupload these videos to dailymotion or metacafe my country does not have access to youtube. Hello communism.


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

HaiKaiDo said:


> I had a quick question about Cyanogen mod in general. Why is it that even if games and whatnot seem to have full awesome acceleration, aka GPU acceleration, why is it that the launcher for CM7 always seems to be so jittery? This isnt me bashing cm7 at all, or even the launcher, im just trying to understand why full GPU acceleration doesnt correlate with the launcher smoothness.


I am curious about that too. Anyone!?


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

MatthewSM said:


> I am curious about that too. Anyone!?


I tend to think it's ADW Launcher.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

HaiKaiDo said:


> I had a quick question about Cyanogen mod in general. Why is it that even if games and whatnot seem to have full awesome acceleration, aka GPU acceleration, why is it that the launcher for CM7 always seems to be so jittery? This isnt me bashing cm7 at all, or even the launcher, im just trying to understand why full GPU acceleration doesnt correlate with the launcher smoothness.





MatthewSM said:


> I am curious about that too. Anyone!?





I Am Marino said:


> I tend to think it's ADW Launcher.


I think this is more a state of Android. While parts of the system are written to use hardware acceleration where available (games, flash video, media services, etc), the 'base' os (ie, the launcher(s)) are not accelerated.
I seem to recall that was something that was supposed to introduced in HoneyComb. Probably one more reason Google doesn't want to release that code.
I think with ICS, you should see more hardware acceleration through out the graphics system.


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

The only launchers that have faster app drawers and such are closed source like adw.ex and Launcher Pro. CyanogenMod is open source so the launcher used needs to be open source as well. You can always install the faster launchers on your own.


----------



## HaiKaiDo (Aug 24, 2011)

ahh okay! I didnt even think about the fact that they were using basically the old ADW launcher. Alright this makes alot of sense, thanks for the answer guys.


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow, thats cool. This will be my first time using Android, so I am excited to install my first custom launcher that goes faster.


----------



## testpad (Aug 28, 2011)

kobra said:


> is someone able to reupload these videos to dailymotion or metacafe my country does not have access to youtube. Hello communism.


North Korea is tracking CM Android port for Touchpad?

Wow!!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

testpad said:


> North Korea is tracking CM Android port for Touchpad?
> 
> Wow!!


You mean the best korea?


----------

